# Considering owning 2-need advice please!



## bjameson (Feb 14, 2014)

We have an almost 8 month male and our breeder has a 2 year old male for sale. His family had to give him back due to a divorce they are going through  We have an appointment to see him tomorrow. According to our breeder he is well trained and housebroken. He is used to being with another V because he was raised with his sister. The family kept the sister. We have considered owning two dogs but we don't want to go through the "puppy stage" again. That's why it's appealing that this V is 2. We think owning another might change the dynamic with our boy now. Have any of you experienced this? what are the positives to owning two? Are they happier with another dog in the household? Any advice is greatly appreciated! Thank you!


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Two is better than one. End if story. 😁


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

We have 2 and love it!

We wanted a rescue originally for our second who would be older than our first, but our breeder did not feel comfortable with that as Miles is on the submissive side and can be fearful. We worked really hard with him to get him where he is at now and she didn't want to see him regress. She thought a puppy would be an easier transition. 

Ask your breeder or trainer for input!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Give it a "test drive" and take a walk in the hills for a few hours before you bring the older boy home.

See how they react. One will become the dominate dog quickly, as we found when we brought our second one home. You don't get to decide which is dominate. They do that on their own and that is how it will be. You will have to let them work it out.

Maybe a few walks first, but it sounds like a good fit.

We own a pair and it's like shoes. One just doesn't do much once you experience two.

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2009/06/bailey-joined-our-family-last-year.html

RBD


----------



## BirdWatcher (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi 

I'm really interested in this and would agree with Redbirdog they would need some time together on neutral territory doing 'the walk' to see how they engaged and what sort of relationship was likely to develop. I find it fascinating the way dogs connect to each in different ways. Like people, they can forge really strong bonds, or not gel at all - it's all down to the particular dynamics between the dogs.

The only thing I would add though is that when Burdy was 8 months old she loved EVERY dog she met with a passion, except one. There was a 20 month old powerfully built german pointer who she was terrified off. When she glimpsed this dog she would cry and hide behind me or conceal herself in a hedge. However, this german pointer became Burdy's absolute best friend of all a few months later. It was almost as if the energy of the german pointer had frightened Burdy until she grew to be the other dog's match. After that they tried to become inseparable. My point is your pup might show a nervousness at this age which he would not exhibit if he was a bit older. It's tricky. You will just have to take it slowly and it may all be fine. 

Just in response to SteelCityDozer, are two really better than one? Burdy loves playing with other dogs and is highly sociable. Do you think that the company of living full time with other dogs makes them happier? I'm really considering looking for a 2nd young adult v. and this would be the overriding factor? Will they enjoy life more as a pair?


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

We have a very special needs V as our first. A male. There's just some things that didn't really get wired properly when he was created, in our opinion. When I wanted to get a companion for him everyone thought I was crazy. Now everyone is always telling me it was the best we did. 

They love each other, always have a play buddy and help keep each other entertained when we just aren't ready to exercise them.


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

We love having 2 - they are best friends! We got one as a pup and rescued the other when he was 3. Go for it! You are already used to the exercise needs - that doesn't change when you have 2.

Regarding the dominate dog - the rescue is the one. Our female is perfectly fine with it too. They are perfect together.


----------



## BirdWatcher (Jun 12, 2012)

'When I wanted to get a companion for him everyone thought I was crazy.'!! I bet they did SteelCityDozer. I can picture their responses - you want MORE of this!! They look like it's working for them from their pic.

I hope it goes well Bjameson and the boys hit it off!


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

In my experience having two is a lovefest - sometimes I feel like the outsiders. . I agree that you need to get them together and see how they get along. Both of mine are rescues and they have been in love since the first day. I love having two because they have each other for times when I'm gone at work and they also get lots of exercise wrestling and chasing each other and they are never bored because they always have a playmate.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

This is happening right now on my lap.


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Although we only have one vizsla, we have two other dogs - labs. I say, the more the merrier! Our younger lab is needier than our vizsla, but I am sure I created that monster.  I would have another vizsla in a heartbeat if I could get the husband on board with it but that will have to wait until we move to the country. 

It is interesting watching the dynamics of the trio though. If our vizsla wants to cuddle, she goes to our red lab. If she wants to play, she goes to our chocolate lab. When all three are sleeping soundly, I know it's been a good day.


----------



## bjameson (Feb 14, 2014)

Thank you all so much for your advice! We took home 2 year old copper on Saturday. The breeder said we can give it a month test drive to make sure the boys adjust well and it's a good fit! Copper is very sweet, does not jump at all and is a lapdog. Copper and our 8 month old are getting used to each other. This is the most overwhelming part. Coda seems to instigate and rough house...Any advice for this? Copper also seems to have some separation anxiety but we are hoping this will subside with a routine. Any advice for dandruff? He is shedding like crazy and has dry skin. Our pup hasn't started shedding yet. All this support is greatly appreciated!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I love the photo. How closely are they related? 

For Copper's dandruff I'd brush him with a good stiff brush to stimulate his natural oils and supplement his food with some kind fat. Salmon oil, krill oil, coconut oil, ground flaxseed, or raw eggs are all good sources. 

Fingers crossed he fits into your family!


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

He's beautiful! I think a healthy diet, fish oils, a natiral shampoo, and overall good health care will help get his coat on track


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

Congrats, I hope it works out for him and for you guys.

We rescued a 4 year old last year and it took about 2 weeks for him and us to adjust. For a couple of days he barked at every little noise. And I mean everything from the ice maker to a chair squeaking when someone shifted! It took him a few days to get used to our normal household noises.

He also played a bit rough & was very vocal/growl-ly which scared our 2 year old female at first. After a couple of days she figured out he was OK and now she's actually the instigator about 95% of the time. He is so patient with her.

He also gets dandruff sometimes - usually right after a bath. It goes away after a day or two. The breeder probably washed Copper before he sent him to you - hence the dandruff. 

Good luck! Be patient with him, I promise it gets so much easier after a couple of days or weeks.


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Congrats! I hope it works out. 

I agree with the others about the shedding. I also have noticed with my dogs that if they are stressed, they tend to shed more than normal.


----------



## placergolds (Aug 1, 2012)

about the dandruff, Wash and then rinse with a little bit of vinegar and a lot of water [2 tablespoons vinegar to a cup of water.] Rinse and dry. Vinegar cuts the shampoo left behind. And no they don't smell like a salad! Good luck, they are sure to be best friends. But a mention on collars, leave them off. Young dogs can grab the collar and shut off air to the other dog. I've seen it happen right in front of me, and truly had NO way to break them apart. They did separate themselves thankfully. Older dogs do not seem to get in these pickles, but all dogs that visit, have they're collars off.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Welcome to HVF Placergolds. I think we might have met somewhere. 8)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2012/07/win-finally-in-senior-hunter-and-bonus.html

Julie, your world of knowledge about these crazy red bird dogs will be much appreciated. ;D

RBD


----------

